# back from Debian to FreeBSD10, impressed!



## b7j0c (Apr 15, 2014)

After a short hiatus with debian-unstable, I tried a fresh install of FreeBSD 10 tonight and it is very impressive. Some pain points for me in earlier versions were rebuilding of huge ports and kernel rebuilds. pkg and freebsd-update are major improvements and have already saved me a bunch of time.

Thanks to everyone who helped make this release possible! Time to re-donate to the Foundation...


----------



## da1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome back


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2014)

b7j0c said:
			
		

> `pkg` and `freebsd-update` are major improvements and have already saved me a bunch of time.


What was the last version of FreeBSD you tried? freebsd-update(8) has been around for a while now. In any case, welcome back  :beergrin


----------



## kloro2006 (May 3, 2014)

What problems did you encounter with Debian? I too am thinking of switching. not from Debian, but from Ubuntu, to either Debian or FreeBSD.

BTW, do I get automatic email notification if someone responds to my query?


----------



## trh411 (May 3, 2014)

kloro2006 said:
			
		

> btw, do i get automatic email notify if someone responds to my query?


You do if you either select the option "Notify me when a reply is posted" when you post, or have the same option turned on globally in Board Preferences | Edit Posting Defaults in your profile.


----------

